# Clarification Requested.



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

When connected to a water source and the pressure is too low for a shower I turn our water pump on to boost the pressure. I have a few questions regarding this.

First, it's fine to do this, correct? I didn't want to disconnect my water pressure regulator to see if my pressure would increase.

Secondly, when I do this am I using a combination of water from my fresh tank along with the water source or am I bypassing the water source all together and only using water from my fresh tank?

Last, and maybe the answer to my second question will answer this question, are the source water and fresh tank connected in any manner or entirely separate from one another.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Veek,

The pump draws exclusively from the tank, and will not boost the city water at all. That is unless Wolfie , er, Gilligan messed up the connections!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

Doug,

My pressure definitely increased when I turned my pump on with city water connected which must mean that I was using water from my fresh tank instead of source water, correct?

Also, if they are completely separate from one another how is the water heater filled when connected to a water source? The water source connection has to feed the water heater, correct?


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I believe you'll find they use a series of back flow preventers. I imagine both gravity and city water join via a "T" connector, with a back flow preventer on the line that comes from the pump. That keeps the city water from backing into the pump and filling up your gravity tank. It's pretty simple, but only if you've had some experience with plumbing. I certainly have!









I also agree with PDX_Doug, in that your water pump shouldn't increase your city water pressure. It would take a major flaw in the plumbing design for that to happen. I believe you'll find that your pump puts off around 45lbs of pressure (from the factory) while city water pressure should be higher. The only way to increase your city water pressure is to take off the pressure regulator off the hose. I wouldn't recommend it though!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Veek said:


> Also, if they are completely separate from one another how is the water heater filled when connected to a water source? The water source connection has to feed the water heater, correct?


Veek, they are only separate to a point. I'll try to lay it out without a picture...

Starting at the freshwater tank, a line goes to the inlet of the pump. The pump also has a check valve to prevent water from flowing backwards through it and back into the tank.

Then another line goes from the pump outlet to a tee, where the city water comes into the system. From this point on, the tank and city water share the same plumbing. The check valve in the pump forces the city water through the system (not allowing it into the tank).

Now the water proceeds to another tee. One side branches off to the water heater, and the other continues on to the various cold water taps throughout the trailer.

The output from the water heater goes to all the hot water taps in the trailer.

Finally, there is a check valve in the city water connection that prevents water pressurized by the pump from entering the city water source outside the trailer.

Hope that helps!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Veek, they are only separate to a point. I'll try to lay it out without a picture...
> 
> Starting at the freshwater tank, a line goes to the inlet of the pump. The pump also has a check valve to prevent water from flowing backwards through it and back into the tank.
> 
> ...


What he said!

Tim


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

What Doug said, but I would like to add one thing. At the factory, and correct me if I am wrong, the Outbacks water systems are tested at 100 PSI but they recommend you only run them at no more than 50 PSI. Therefore, at 50psi your shower will not flow like the one you have at home, but I have been told by several people who knew what they were talking about told me if you increase the flow of water at the same 50psi that it would improve the volume of water at the shower. They say this is achieved by buying a pressure regulator with at least 3 gal per minute flow. I have not done this mod yet but will be trying it in the near future.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

A couple of things that will help the pressure:
1. Buy a High Flow pressure regulator (As Leon already mentioned)
2. Place the regulator as the LAST THING in the line. In other words, the hose and filter (if you use one) should be ahead of the regulator. Anything after the regulator will just drop that pressure lower and lower from the set point of 45 psi. Many people put the regulator all the way back at the spigot. By the time the long hose has dropped the pressure and the filter has taken it's share, there probably isn't more than 20 psi left when the shower is running.

Bob


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I put mine on the spigot ahead of everything, i guess i will try it at the trailer. I never thought of that but i makes sense to me since pressure drops per foot and hose diameter and how many storys it goes up and blah,blah,blah....if they come up off the floor, pressure to high. If they scream for water, turn it up.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> I put mine on the spigot ahead of everything, i guess i will try it at the trailer. I never thought of that but i makes sense to me since pressure drops per foot and hose diameter and how many storys it goes up and blah,blah,blah....if they come up off the floor, pressure to high. If they scream for water, turn it up.


Cool.....now I get pump training here to


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> A couple of things that will help the pressure:
> 1. Buy a High Flow pressure regulator (As Leon already mentioned)
> 2. Place the regulator as the LAST THING in the line. In other words, the hose and filter (if you use one) should be ahead of the regulator. Anything after the regulator will just drop that pressure lower and lower from the set point of 45 psi. Many people put the regulator all the way back at the spigot. By the time the long hose has dropped the pressure and the filter has taken it's share, there probably isn't more than 20 psi left when the shower is running.
> 
> Bob


At some campgrounds with high water pressure it is important to put the regulator at the spigot to keep from blowing your hose or filter. At most places it probably isn't necessary but I've stayed at a few places where the water pressure at the spigot was 100+ psi. Most hoses won't stand up to that pressure for very long.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ft Wilderness had the highest pressure I have ever encountered at a campground


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Ft Wilderness had the highest pressure I have ever encountered at a campground


Sure that wasn't just the beans?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for all of your replies.

I have always put my pressure regulator as the last thing in line before entering my TT. I'm going to check the gpm output of it, though.

Is it o.k. that I used my pump in conjunction with city water connected? It definitely made a difference in the shower. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't doing something that I shouldn't be. Also, don't some cgs or resorts with cgs have low water pressure where using your pump might be necessary?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Ft Wilderness had the highest pressure I have ever encountered at a campground


I'll agree with you there John

I always use mine when ever I camp and never had problems with not enough pressure

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Veek said:


> Thanks for all of your replies.
> 
> I have always put my pressure regulator as the last thing in line before entering my TT. I'm going to check the gpm output of it, though.
> 
> Is it o.k. that I used my pump in conjunction with city water connected? It definitely made a difference in the shower. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't doing something that I shouldn't be. Also, don't some cgs or resorts with cgs have low water pressure where using your pump might be necessary?


You can't hurt anything as long as you have water in the fresh water tank!!!

Steve


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I have been hooked up to low enough pressure city water that I noticed greater pressure/volume by switching on the pump. No harm done.

I also use a Watts adjustable water pressure regulator that has a dial pressure guage. I connect it at the hose bibb and run it at 55psi to compensate for line loss, etc...


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

California Jim said:


> I also use a Watts adjustable water pressure regulator that has a dial pressure guage. I connect it at the hose bibb and run it at 55psi to compensate for line loss, etc...


Jim, I knew somebody on the site had said something about pressure regulators awhile back but I just could not remember who it was.







I will be getting one of those regulators in the near future.









Leon


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Here ya go Leon









Watts # 263A

Kinda spendy, but the last I will ever need.

RV Water Filter Store


----------

